# How to find Engine type from VIN Number?



## lebedeff (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm trying to find the engine type for my 2001 Eurovan with a VIN number of WV2KB47001H150680

I tried several online decoding sites, but none seem to be able to decode the VDS portion of the VIN.

Any help would be appreciated.

Alexander


----------



## jets (Oct 12, 2005)

The engine code is not part of the VIN no. You need to refer to the engine no for that, it's the first three letters That said, VW parts dept can enter the vin no & come up with the engine code for that vehicle.
Somewhere on the net is a breakdown of the VIN no. I can't find my copy at present but will repost if I find it.


----------



## Seano (Jan 2, 2003)

VW doesn't attach much else but fuel type to the engine info in the basic VIN code. 

For example, http://igorweb.org/vindec/ tells me you have a petrol engine...:facepalm:

You might have more luck with the code data that should be located on a sticker attached to the inside fusebox cover or the offside inner firewall or pasted into the front cover of your EV handbook. This sticker includes a range of VW codes that can tell you a great deal about the vehicle and they can be decoded here http://igorweb.org/equidec/

Failing that....you'll need to go to the dealer to find the complete metadata for your EV.


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

lebedeff said:


> I'm trying to find the engine type for my 2001 Eurovan with a VIN number of *WV2KB47001H150680*
> 
> I tried several online decoding sites, but none seem to be able to decode the VDS portion of the VIN.
> 
> ...


You have an *AES* engine


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

EV99 said:


> You have an *AES* engine


?

A 2001 should have a 24V engine and therefore AXK.

Pre-2001 VR6s are 12V and AES.

If it hasn't falled off, the fuse box area has a sticker with a bunch of build information on it, codes, etc. and that will say AES or AXK.

Also I remember from my 2000 AES engine that the intake manifold had "AES" stamped on one of the intake runners.


----------



## J0schy (Jan 3, 2017)

gti_matt said:


> ?
> 
> A 2001 should have a 24V engine and therefore AXK.
> 
> ...


For N. America parts catalogues, late 2000 models are listed under '01, so both engine codes come up. It's based on what year is on Insurance, not necessarily production year.

Just like its easier to look up 00 for Jetta/Golf for 99.5 (late) and 98 for 99 (early)


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

Another option is to just open the hood and look at the engine then just Google: "1999 Eurovan" and look at the engine pics. Then Google: "2003 Eurovan" and look at the engine pics. The 1999-2000 Eurovan has AES and 2001-2003 has AXK. Remember I'm only talking about the US and Canada models. Not some other market.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

J0schy said:


> Just like its easier to look up 00 for Jetta/Golf for 99.5 (late) and 98 for 99 (early)


That's entirely different because late 99 and into 00 was an entirely different car (Mk4) vs Mk3.


----------



## J0schy (Jan 3, 2017)

gti_matt said:


> That's entirely different because late 99 and into 00 was an entirely different car (Mk4) vs Mk3.


Yes. I've been selling parts for 10 years - it was only an example of how parts catalogues work. The system I use gives the engine options after telling it year - make - model and before giving you any more information. I checked my catalogue - 00 Eurovan lists both engines.


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

Every Golf Sportwagen including the Alltrack has 288mm front rotors. That was true until I walked out, took a flashlight, looked at the part number on the rotor, came back in punched in the part number and guess what? After 3 days of people arguing back and forth about the rotor diameter by typing on their keyboard, all it took was a visual to confirm that indeed the Alltrack comes with 312mm rotors.

This topic sounds just like back in 2003 when people were tying to figure out what brakes were on their EV. Amazingly, a quick look at the rotors, calipers and wheel diameter confirmed the brakes that were on them. Yet many catalogs were confusing and all it took is for one to have the wrong info and everyone jumped on that.


----------



## J0schy (Jan 3, 2017)

jjvincent said:


> Amazingly, a quick look at the rotors, calipers and wheel diameter confirmed the brakes that were on them. Yet many catalogs were confusing and all it took is for one to have the wrong info and everyone jumped on that.


Too true. After all is said and done, computers and catalogues are only as good as the guy entering the data. "Compare to original" will always give the best info - and in some cases that's the only way to get it.


----------



## Flhermit (Jan 19, 2017)

lebedeff said:


> I'm trying to find the engine type for my 2001 Eurovan with a VIN number of WV2KB47001H150680
> 
> I tried several online decoding sites, but none seem to be able to decode the VDS portion of the VIN.
> 
> ...


I have a 2002 Rialta and it's on the fuse box cover. AXK


----------



## d-9 (Apr 24, 2012)

Your local VW dealer should be able to tell you engine code from the vin, or get the part no for the ECM and google it. Or look at the engine, it should be stamped into the head.


----------



## Sorenlyulf (Dec 13, 2020)

lebedeff said:


> I'm trying to find the engine type for my 2001 Eurovan with a VIN number of WV2KB47001H150680
> 
> I tried several online decoding sites, but none seem to be able to decode the VDS portion of the VIN.
> 
> ...





http://www.it2.evaluand.com/downloads/VW1991-2006VIN.pdf


----------



## Sorenlyulf (Dec 13, 2020)

Sorenlyulf said:


> http://www.it2.evaluand.com/downloads/VW1991-2006VIN.pdf
> 
> 
> Page 11


----------

